# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Pm

## Josh577

I don't thank my pm are going threw, nothing shows up in my sent box. If I pm my self it does but not win I try to pm other members

----------


## *Admin*

do you have it set to save sent items?

----------


## Josh577

I don't know? I just assumed it did cause there an sent box

----------


## Josh577

That must be it because my private messages didn't go through. Thank u

----------

